# New Guy



## RoSsIkId

Good eve ladies and gents

Been a smoker for 13 years. Last night a buddy of mine came over and he bought a twisp smokey thingy. I tried it and was instantly hooked. So last night I was reading up about all the starter kits and so on. I need to stop smoking asap as it cost more and more and because my fiance wanted to kick my butt.

So this morning I filled up the car and drove out to Vapeshop at Melrose arch as I was interested in the evod starter kit. They didn't have anything in stock and assured me the eleaf was a better option, walked out of there with a eleaf automatic and manual with pouch and 2 liquids (vanilla, american tobacco).

Yesterday I was still on a packet of 20 smokes, today I had 3. And the 3rd one was after a whole day of vaping, I did not like the smoke as much as I thought I would.

Im in the benoni area and Ive read there isnt much support on this side with liquids. Can someone please direct me to the closest place that sells parts and liquids for the eleaf or do I need to drive out to vape shop once a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome to the forum @RoSsIkId. Having made the switch only very recently myself I can assure you you'll be noticing some big changes very soon!

As for the questions, I'm sure the pros will be around soon to help you out, in the meantime you can check out the some of the resellers on the forum, very nice people with great products and divine juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi @RoSsIkId! QA very warm welcome to the forums! I know you are eager to get going and to stop the stinkies asap! But speaking from experience you need to take it easy and don't rush into purchases. There is a ton of info on the fourms and I suggest you research as much as you can before buying anything else.

You will also find it makes a lot of sense to cruise the online shops as well and get what you really want and not what the shop has to sell you!

I'm not familiar with the starter kit you bought but use it for a while and do some research at the same time. But don't buy anything else until you asked for help on the forums... you will save a fortune in the long run!

For me the most important is to find juice that you really enjoy and from experience you will go through a few bottles before you find the one or two that you really enjoy!

When you are ready for you next purchase pop and message on the forums telling everyone what you are looking for and your budget and you will get some solid advice!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thanks for the reply.

As far as I have read up, most of the starter carry around kits consist of a 650mah battery and this one is a 1000mah, also the one prob that put me off the twisp is the liquid that get sucked in when its left on its side for abit and the price of the liquids.

Avg price is around R50 for 10ml, twisp is at R100 a ml. So that is why I am asking for any other supplier of liquids in the east rand area. Dont mind driving out to Melrose arch to get my nicotine fix.

Ill be reading up mostly on the forum and the net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Hi and welcome to the forum @RoSsIkId (I'm hoping that you are a vr46 fan)

Everyone here recommends vapour mountain juice pm @Oupa he couriers to ur door , premium liquid at a very affordable price

Suggest you initially start off with 18mg or higher nic content to keep you off the stinkies


----------



## Rob Fisher

Take a gander here for the best Juices in the land!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Avg price is around R50 for 10ml, twisp is at R100 a ml. So that is why I am asking for any other supplier of liquids in the east rand area. Dont mind driving out to Melrose arch to get my nicotine fix.



I'm from Durbs so not sure where you are but if you are near Monte Casino area then pop in and see Vape King at 53 Troupand Avenue Magaliessig, Johannesburg

http://www.vapeking.co.za/

You will be able to touch and feel some great hardware and you will be able to taste some juices!


----------



## Alex

Hey @RoSsIkId, welcome. I'm also from the far east..Benoni rocks btw. and we seriously need some juice lovin' around here, hell we have one of the largest captive markets in SA, can't believe anyone hasn't setup shop here yet. 

Like @Rob Fisher suggested, don't do anything rash, just save up and by a Reosmod.


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @RoSsIkId 

Congrats on taking action and starting your vaping journey. 

Most of us rely on online retailers as listed on this forum. Once you get to know the gear and your way around, you will probably buy more gear and juices online than at a physical shop. 

No, i dont know of any retail outlets in your area but we have quite a large number of experienced forum members from the East Rand. 

I agree with @Rob Fisher that VapeKing offers quite a wide range of products and you can see them and feel them before buying. May be worth taking a trip there initially and then you can buy online. 

But check out the other online retailers too

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

So I have checked around and spoken to a few guys. The liqua juices that vapeshop sells are pretty decent. Im hooked on the vanilla but mix it with the american tobacco. Can still taste vanilla alot more. So for the amount of money that i use on petrol to drive from benoni to melrose arch its cheaper to courier my juices to me.


----------



## shabbar

You will not regret it


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Welcome to you @RoSsIkId


----------



## Tyler

Welcome @RoSsIkId , I'm sure you will have an extremely pleasant stay on this awesome forum


----------



## johan

Welcome @RoSsIkId to an awesome forum


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome to your soon to be new favourite hangout place @RoSsIkId  I'm still pretty new here aswell, but absolutely love my vaping journey. To get a feel of the different types of juices on offer out there i would highly recommend putting your name down on the taste box list, it's the best way for us newbies to see what juices we like and don't like before spending loads of money on flavours that will just end up being emergency stash cause you hate the taste 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taste-box-recipients.861/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @RoSsIkId, I am sure you will enjoy your stay here.

Do you ride 2 wheels by any chance?

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Thank you very much

Today is my first day off the cigs and if I go on like this and VapeKing is open this weekend ill be spoiling myself to some more liquids.

@BhavZ i do ride yes, got a suzuki. I know Rossi dont ride suzuki. The nic I have had for a while, it came from my school days when I had a Honda NSR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

RoSsIkId said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Today is my first day off the cigs and if I go on like this and VapeKing is open this weekend ill be spoiling myself to some more liquids.
> 
> @BhavZ i do ride yes, got a suzuki. I know Rossi dont ride suzuki. The nic I have had for a while, it came from my school days when I had a Honda NSR



A bit off topic but what suzi you currently riding?


----------



## RoSsIkId

@BhavZ got a Rizla GSXR 1000 K3

Had her for 5 years now, will be signing for my Smurf Blue BMW S1000RR later this year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to the forum @RoSsIkId I would really recommend popping in to vapeking when you are in the fourways area. It makes a big difference being able to sample all the juices before you purchase. They have an awesome setup and great service.
Then once you know what you like, order online.

And as @Metal Liz said... the tastebox is another great way to discover which flavours you enjoy.

Doing one of these will save you loads the end by not buying juices you don't enjoy.

Good luck and keep us up to date on your progress

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Another day without the stinkies.

Made an appointment at Vapeking for tomorrow, couldnt wait so I drove through after work.

Got myself some topq energy, vk4, vanilla custard and coffee.

The liqua I have been using is 18mg, and the new juices are all 12mg, hope it still has the kick but I have to come down in strength.

And the Joburg traffic tested all my nerves with the afternoon traffic, still have a mostly full packet of smokes in the door with a lighter. I just kept on Vaping did not reach for them once.

So 5 days vaping, Sunday had 3 smokes, Monday 2, Tuesday 1 and since Wednesday nada

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Thats excellent @RoSsikid! I think you over the worse now. Take it easy, don't go down in nic levels too quickly. The real tester comes when having a couple of beers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

@johan that already happend on Sunday, and it wasnt a few beers it was a bottle of brandy. What made it easier is I was the only smokers, so I just kept on vaping the whole day.

I know the smokes are there, but since my last smoke on Tuesday im hating the smell on me, I can stand in a crowed of smokers


----------



## johan

Thats great news @RoSsIkId, then you well away now.


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> Another day without the stinkies.
> 
> Made an appointment at Vapeking for tomorrow, couldnt wait so I drove through after work.
> 
> Got myself some topq energy, vk4, vanilla custard and coffee.
> 
> The liqua I have been using is 18mg, and the new juices are all 12mg, hope it still has the kick but I have to come down in strength.
> 
> And the Joburg traffic tested all my nerves with the afternoon traffic, still have a mostly full packet of smokes in the door with a lighter. I just kept on Vaping did not reach for them once.
> 
> So 5 days vaping, Sunday had 3 smokes, Monday 2, Tuesday 1 and since Wednesday nada



Congrats @RoSsIkId !
That is superb. 

I agree with @johan, don't try cut down on the nic content too quickly. I know that 12mg is all you could get, but don't worry about the nic content - vape up a storm! And if you feel like having a stinkie just to see what its like, go for it. 

But well done, really - its such a great achievement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Had a smoke this morning. I was disgusted, the taste in my mouth was so bad. Thank you vapeking cause I atleast had vk canilla cream in my vape so after I killed it I was vaping away on the good stuff.

I still have the 18mg liqua liquids so if the 12mg becomes to light I just put in so 18mg. Other than that another good weekend.

So for having a smoke this morning can I still say I stopped smoking last week Sunday when I bought my iKit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> Had a smoke this morning. I was disgusted, the taste in my mouth was so bad. Thank you vapeking cause I atleast had vk canilla cream in my vape so after I killed it I was vaping away on the good stuff.
> 
> I still have the 18mg liqua liquids so if the 12mg becomes to light I just put in so 18mg. Other than that another good weekend.
> 
> So for having a smoke this morning can I still say I stopped smoking last week Sunday when I bought my iKit


Of course you can. Now you know why we call them Stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

RoSsIkId said:


> @BhavZ got a Rizla GSXR 1000 K3
> 
> Had her for 5 years now, will be signing for my Smurf Blue BMW S1000RR later this year




Gsx 1000 k6 , R1 track bike and 750 raptor standing in my garage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

shabbar said:


> Gsx 1000 k6 , R1 track bike and 750 raptor standing in my garage



Man those beasts should not be standing, they should be riding..

Sweet kit you got there man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vapegerm

Congratulations RoSsIkId and hang in there! 
Every stinkie not smoked is a victory. It gets easier with time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Go for it @RoSsIkId - you doing great - vape up a storm and don't be scared to get more 18mg liquids that you like. They help some people with the cravings, me included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Been a few more days without the smokes. Vaping keeping me happy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RoSsIkId said:


> Been a few more days without the smokes. Vaping keeping me happy



Awesome! You are well on your way!


----------



## Metal Liz

Well done @RoSslkld, keep it up 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

So with the half a pack of smokes in my car. I tried once again to smoke one. Almost puked, didnt even get half way. Killed the statans stick. Washed out mouth and washed hands. Gave them away and vaped my vk4.

So i im over these damn things. And took delivery today of my itaste V3.0 with a iclear 16b cleoro on. Filled it up with my fav vk vanilla custard. Even on the lowest watt volt setting it taste 10 times better than the eleaf

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

Excellent! now wasn't that an easy transition @RoSsIkId ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

What can i say. Never knew it was so easy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RoSsIkId said:


> So with the half a pack of smokes in my car. I tried once again to smoke one. Almost puked, didnt even get half way. Killed the statans stick. Washed out mouth and washed hands. Gave them away and vaped my vk4.
> 
> So i im over these damn things. And took delivery today of my itaste V3.0 with a iclear 16b cleoro on. Filled it up with my fav vk vanilla custard. Even on the lowest watt volt setting it taste 10 times better than the eleaf


Way to go, well done.


----------



## Shaun

I love reading these threads! Keep it up @RoSsIkId ill be hopefully on the vape train soon!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Shaun just get a propper kit 1st time. I spent R1000 on my 1st kit. If i saw what i could have gotten. But also on the other hand im glad i did it. Now i know the diffrence in taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Well done dude!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun

RoSsIkId said:


> @Shaun just get a propper kit 1st time. I spent R1000 on my 1st kit. If i saw what i could have gotten. But also on the other hand im glad i did it. Now i know the diffrence in taste



If it wasn't for this forum id probably have bought a twisp. Just waiting on the Pro Tank Mini 3's from Vape King!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> So with the half a pack of smokes in my car. I tried once again to smoke one. Almost puked, didnt even get half way. Killed the statans stick. Washed out mouth and washed hands. Gave them away and vaped my vk4.
> 
> So i im over these damn things. And took delivery today of my itaste V3.0 with a iclear 16b cleoro on. Filled it up with my fav vk vanilla custard. Even on the lowest watt volt setting it taste 10 times better than the eleaf



Congrats @RoSsIkId - its a great feeling when you realise how bad analogs actually taste. Well done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

